# 03' 350z brake dust?



## nmartin2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Does any one else get a crazy amount of brake dust on the wheels in a short amount of time, or is it just me?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A lot of brake dust is typical with most stock pads, even on performance cars. They are designed to be softer and therefore quieter than aftermarket pads. Being softer, they will also wear out much quicker than you might expect, especially if you drive somewhat aggressively or live in a lot of hills or in the mountains.


----------



## nmartin2 (Aug 7, 2007)

East Tennessee, foot hills of the Smokey Mountains, but I love it! Oh well, I guess I will just clean my wheels every other day


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You could go with an aftermarket pad. Although the performance aftermarket pads (the good ones) would be about the same. The cheap aftermarket pads leave less dust, but squeak more and also may wear the rotors a bit.


----------

